# Taiwanese Hokkien: Praise the Lord!



## gladiator3111

Hi. I'd like to know, how do you say, Praise the Lord!, In Taiwanese (Hokkien)?

It's a common exclaimation of praise in the Christian faith.


----------



## kastner

nichec please help! hehe

I guess it's 感謝上帝！


----------



## nichec

kastner said:


> nichec please help! hehe
> 
> I guess it's 感謝上帝！


 
Oh, thank you so much for making me a volunteer 

Actually you don't need me at all, you gave the best answer already


----------



## gladiator3111

kastner said:


> nichec please help! hehe
> 
> I guess it's 感謝上帝！


 
*Thank you. *


----------



## kastner

nichec said:


> Oh, thank you so much for making me a volunteer
> 
> Actually you don't need me at all, you gave the best answer already




閩南語可以直接唸出來嗎？


----------



## samanthalee

Hi nichec,
How do we pronounce 感謝上帝 in Taiwanese?


----------



## Mugi

感謝上帝

In POJ: Kam2-sia7 Siong7-te3


----------



## Sir William

"讚美天父"比較貼切吧....


----------



## nichec

You guys, I am sorry, my Taiwanese is even worse than my French 

I grew up speaking English and Chinese..........

Hmmmm......Perhaps I will go ask someone.......(wait, I am going to ask someone )


----------



## kenny4528

gladiator3111 said:


> Hi. I'd like to know, how do you say, Praise the Lord!, In Taiwanese (Hokkien)?
> 
> It's a common exclaimation of praise in the Christian faith.


Does the term highlighted mean 客家人???


----------



## kastner

kenny4528 said:


> Does the term highlighted mean 客家人???



不是的，Hokkien 就是“福建”的意思，客家人/话 是 Hakka


----------



## kenny4528

kastner said:


> 不是的，Hokkien 就是“福建”的意思，客家人/话 是 Hakka


Oh, thank you very much. 我的自然發音真的超爛^_^


----------



## edwinl

感謝上帝 means "Thanks be to God"
讚美天父 menas "Praise the Father"

Praise the Lord should be "讚美上帝" or "讚美上主"


----------

